# Debo & Jinny



## Debo & Jinny (Apr 26, 2011)

Just some pics of us out & about (Debo is the brindle pit bull, Jinny is the black GSD).


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pictures!! Both gorgeous dogs! 

I've always thought the black GSD's were soooo beautiful! <3


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are both beautiful dogs, I also love the look of the black German Shepherds.

Do you get eggs from your chickens?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay Jinny and Debo!

She is looking really good btw!


----------



## Debo & Jinny (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks all! I'm very partial to the black GSDs now also. I actually never even knew they came in black, before I was introduced to Jinny. Though, she's technically a bi-color because she has sable on the backs of her legs. And I actually think that's even cooler than solid black, but again, I'm biased. 

Xellil, I do get eggs from the chickens! I have 3 hens, a Rhode Island Red, a Barred Plymouth Rock, and a Black Australorp. 

Hi Monkeys!!!!!!! I need to get some newer pics, those are a couple months old now. But she's almost done shedding & her coat is soooooo nice


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! Looks like you give them a wonderful life! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful; the whole crew! I have chickens too!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful puppers!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonderful pics.! I can tell they are both very happy and well loved! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What gorgeous babies! The sheen coming off of Jinny is almost blinding. They look like they are lovin' life.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the pictures! You have some beautiful dogs, I hope to see more soon. 
I also think that the black GSD's are soooo pretty... for sure my favorite!


----------

